# Weebitty, a petco baby journal!



## LizbethDawn (May 22, 2013)

I got a little baby betta on Saturday and wanted to start a journal for it. It's name for now is Weebitty. No sign of an ovipositor so gender is still up in the air. I think I saw some extended rays so maybe a crowntail? Weebitty eats crushed omega one flakes twice a day and chopped up bloodworms once a day, in the picture it's belly is totally full of flakes. 

Weebitty is totally active and seems pretty happy. No stress stripes at all. It's in a three gallon critter keeper with a heater. When the air pump arrives it'll have a little filter. When it gets bigger if Weebitty turns out to be female she'll go into my sorority. If it's a male he'll have a planted five gallon all to himself. 

If anyone wants to make guesses on gender, tail type, and color I'll keep a tally 









​


----------



## jayr232 (Oct 23, 2013)

You should do at least 20% water change to increase speed growth or else he/she might get stunted


----------



## Rana (Apr 27, 2013)

Cute little thing! My guess is male veil tail, but it's still too early to really tell I think.

Babies without stripes (usually) grow up to be light-bodied, while striped babies grow up to be dark-bodied. It doesn't have to do with stress until they're in their adult coloring. Also, fins grow ray-first, which can often give a spiky look until the webbing grows in. Crowntails are usually dramatically spiked- I suggest looking at some of the CT spawn logs to see if yours' fins match up. :3


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Very cute!


----------



## LizbethDawn (May 22, 2013)

Here he is lookin tiny lol

















This shows his iridescence really well


----------

